# Big Black Thoroughbred Gelding...



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

so the confo things that stick out to me about him, is he looks very long bodied, and the way he stands on his front legs, looks a little odd??? I mean he looks like he moves sound and everything he just stands odd on them. ANd he is definantly cow hocked in the back, pretty strait legs in the front.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

heres one etra picture of him.


----------



## LoveStory10 (Oct 31, 2009)

Hi, I think he is absolutly gorgeous. I love him! He's got quite nice confo... I understand your problem via the whole thing, but why dont you lease him, instead of selling him? Because if I owned him, I could never sell him!!


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

hehe i dont own him, im thinking about buying him.


----------



## Saskia (Aug 26, 2009)

No offence (even though he is not yours) but there is somethings I don't like the way he is put together. I don't know heaps about confo but these are my thoughts, I could be very off. 

In my opinion he has too long of a body, too short legs, and his croup is too high. Sometimes his front pasterns look too sloped - but I don't know about the correct angles, they just don't look ideal to me, and sometimes his neck just looks too small/narrow for his body. 

Also, his hindquarters don't look like what I would want from a TB. He seems quiet though, and well behaved, but I thought he was hollow when ridden but I guess if you're a western person it doesn't matter. Temperament seems good.


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

ya, his body is definantly long. I like his bog oll booty lol.


----------



## flamingauburnmustang (Dec 25, 2008)

Despite that, I think he is a very nice horse. See how things go, and then if you feel he is the "one", get him. Or maybe take him on a trial or something like that, just to see how he is for a couple of days. You can't go wrong. ; )


----------



## reining girl (Jan 30, 2009)

ya very true. She has a couple people coming out to look at him, so if he doesnt sell, she is going to get me a video of him under a western saddle.


----------

